# größere daten von applet nach servlet schicken (port 80)



## karambara (25. Jan 2007)

hallo!
wie kann ich von einem applet aus eine größere datei (wird vorher aufgeteilt und die einzelnen datei-häppchen mit gzip komprimiert) zu einem servlet über port 80 schicken?
das servlet ist auf dem selben rechner wie das applet. socket-befehle fallen wohl raus, da auf dem server natürlich schon der webserver auf port 80 läuft, der das applet und das servlet zur verfügung stellt.
hat jemand ne idee?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (25. Jan 2007)

du kannst nen post request absenden mit dem entsprechenden content-type (musst mal googlen, weiß grade net..irgendwas mit octet-stream oder so)

beim servlet kannste dann z.b. über die commons-fileupload das ganze machen

wie der request aufgebaut wird findest du im protokoll raus, oder einfacher:
du verwendest den apache httpclient und feuerst damit einen simplen postrequest ab

backend (also servlet):
commons-fileupload, gibts auch einfache beispiele

client(applet):
apache httpclient einfach einen post von nem formular simulieren (gibts genügend tutorials bei apache)


----------



## karambara (25. Jan 2007)

klappt, danke


----------

